# Low Tech Carpet Plant



## Docock (Aug 5, 2015)

Do you guys know of any low tech plants that form a nice carpet? 


Thanks


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Dwarf hair grass-belem being the most expensive and wanted
you can make moss carpets with mosses and crystalworts (riccia). 
Crypt parva if you buy the entire carpet worth at once (grows insanely slow). 
I've seen marimo balls cut and sued as carpet too though marimo is a specialized form of slow growing hair algae not a moss.
You can buy a lot of anubias nana petite or micro and tie them to rocks/wood lead fre weights and make a carpet (but larger bunches with high leaf counts (30-50 and more) not the measly 3-10 leaf rhizomes).


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=883609


----------



## lotsalotls (Jun 18, 2014)

I've had a lot of luck with monte carlo. Dwarf sag is always an option. I also had an anchor moss carpet.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

lotsalotls said:


> I've had a lot of luck with monte carlo. Dwarf sag is always and option. I also had an anchor moss carpet.


Very nice! What type of plants are those?


----------



## lotsalotls (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you. It's hygrophila polysperma sunset, rotala rotundifolia, anchor moss, and bacopa caroliniana.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

lotsalotls said:


> Thank you. It's hygrophila polysperma sunset, rotala rotundifolia, anchor moss, and bacopa caroliniana.


Thanks. Does the rotala and bacopa grow at a reasonable pace for low tech?

And do you have any idea of what the PAR levels are in your tank?


----------



## lotsalotls (Jun 18, 2014)

The rotala grew insanely fast. The bacopa grew pretty well, but it was probably the slowest growing plant in the tank. This tank only had dirt capped with sand. No ferts,co2,etc. I'm not sure about the PAR. It had a 10 watt 6500k cfl mounted vertically in a desk lamp if that helps.


----------



## CaptinYesterday (Apr 7, 2015)

My S. Repen carpet seem to be doing better w/o C02 (regulator went out 3 weeks ago), although I do dose florish, phosphate and iron on top of root tabs.


----------

